# Inkwell: Annotate .pdf documents with Preview?



## boyfarrell (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello folks,

I have been printing out a lot of pdfs and annotating them recently. This made me wonder if it was possible to annotate directly onto the electronic copy using a tablet like input device such as the Wacom Graphire?

Can I get my handwriting, underling and drawing of arrows to appear as they would if I was using a pen and paper?

Regards, 

Dan.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 20, 2006)

Just use the sticky note feature in Reader or Acrobat Pro. You can add notes easily that way, but not with a tablet--just the keyboard.


----------



## boyfarrell (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi,

I didn't know it could do that! Ever since I got a Mac I haven't used Acrobat Reader; on PC is was a bloated, slow waste of time! Don't think I can use it again :0)

I'll have a download and see...

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 20, 2006)

Reader and Pro both have stickies capability.


----------

